
GoDaddy – “unauthorized individual” had access to login info - bhartzer
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2020/05/05/godaddy-unauthorized-individual-had-access-to-login-info/
======
the_resistence
I got hit by this. first time ever on the web since i started using it in
early 90s. Fortunately, i had just registered a new URL and the 2 months delay
before it can be transferred was in place. Very very un-nerving. I will move
to namecheap or aws asap.

